# Corsair Vs Kingston Vs Transcend



## sainit (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello Everyone!!!

I m planning to buy a PC in near future but I m having a confusion.

Which RAM is Good in* performance*

Corsair or Kingston or Transcend

In case all r same then why everyone mentioning about Corsair and this is also higher in price.

Thanks


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 10, 2007)

Firstly, Transcend DOES NOT even make high quality ram, just the basic stuff, on 28th march transcend released it official 2x1Gb DDR2-800, this was one of the world's cheapest DDR2-800, there are no good Transcend ram with heat spreaders etc...

Kingston, Corsair both make a good range of ram, and are usually good, all ram modules are not the same, so no suggestion an be given until u tell us what model ram are you looking for, but these companies no doubt produce some of the world's best ram.

Transced is popular in India because it is the only cheap brand that is easily available in India, we can hardly call Hynix a brand.

But we Indians are so fascinated by the CPU in our comp, we hardly care about important things like RAM/PSU. In almost every comp that I have built for myself, my ram cost me equal to my CPU, and quite often more. Good ram is more important, you can crank up a cpu, but not a crappy ram. A crappy ram cripples the system badly.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 10, 2007)

Me using Corsair for quite some time now ... my ddr2-667 modules does 850 MHz at 5-5-5-15  .... so u know i'd always suggest Corsair now ...

BTW ... i don't think Transcend modules are bad ..


----------



## srinivasbg (Apr 10, 2007)

Generally what matters is what chipset the ram module contains, some of the local ones have the lower quality hynix chips in them.so be careful while choosing .i suggest u buy corsair xms2 which is the best ddr2 .If cost is factor u can settle for kingston ddr2


----------



## Tech Geek (Apr 10, 2007)

Corsair is the best of those three


----------



## casanova (Apr 10, 2007)

Corsair > Kingston > Transcend


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 11, 2007)

Me also using CORSAIR 1GB*2 DDR (Value Select). Very much satisfied with its performance.


----------



## darklord (Apr 11, 2007)

Any DDR2 RAM with Micron D9GXX series chips with a Brainpower PCB is heavenly 

Anyways Corsair and Kingston both are equal in terms of quality so buy whatever is cheaper.Lately i have started disliking Transcend,dunno why.

Bottomline is the Memory IC and the PCB is all that matters.Irrespective of the manufacturer. 
SPD programming also helps a lot in performance and stability of a particular RAM 



> some of the local ones have the lower quality hynix chips in them


Just cos Hynix is cheap doesnt mean its low quality  I have seen Hynix DDR2 chips hitting 1200 speeds,which was till now only Micron's Domain in DDR2 arena


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 11, 2007)

Hynix cheap 

HP Desktops come with that brand RAM, i dunno if its cheap but they're of high quality (imo).

they sell ~1k more at HP (obviously)

last time i heard about this RAM brand, it was of really high quality & costlier than Transcend/Kingston...


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 11, 2007)

Hynix has no dout produced good mainstream chips, but would not consider them top-class, Chips are actually more important than manufacturers, but implementation cannot be ignored, Kingston used *Infineon* chips in their enthusiast Kingston HyperX KHX7200D2K2/1G, and did decently.

No doubt the *Micron D fat body* chips are the best and rocking material, but recently *Elpida* chips have shown great potential, and it's being used in a lot of high performing memory, OCZ platinum series, Kingston HyperX etc... and these chips rock too, and are cheaper. *Promos* it at the moment a sort of mainstream chip used by a lot of manufacturers, and many make their own chips. So u just cant look at a manufacturer and say what is better.

But for now, I know that at the moment transcend is not giving out any great product, for some reason, I have recently begun to dislike them. I'd much rather prefer corsair value products.

God I miss it that Geil/buffalo/G.skill don't sell here, If u will not believe, Geil has a product in market just few bucks higher than the transcend ram, that clock 1000Mhz at really good timings, Geil Ultra(not Micron D9, it's Elpida I guess, not sure).

In all, Corsair/Kingston is good, but Kingston is not so good on the Price front.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Any DDR2 RAM with Micron D9GXX series chips with a Brainpower PCB is heavenly



Absolutely right and BTW Transcend JetRam also uses same D9 Micron chips which most of you would not be knowing. I was using corsiar 667 initially but when I got this new set up bought 800 Mhz Transcend Jet RAM, which is an absolute stunner of an OCing RAM given the price as well. I, ranjan and even ch@0s can vouch for that.

Corsair is good no doubt but Transcend can beat Corsiar by a fair margin given the Price, Performance ratio.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 11, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Absolutely right and BTW Transcend JetRam also uses same D9 Micron chips which most of you would not be knowing. I was using corsiar 667 initially but when I got this new set up bought 800 Mhz Transcend Jet RAM, which is an absolute stunner of an OCing RAM given the price as well. I, ranjan and even ch@0s can vouch for that.
> 
> Corsair is good no doubt but Transcend can beat Corsiar by a fair margin given the Price, Performance ratio.



will you tell me the exact make/model of your ram.
does it have heat spreaders, and what's the timings?


----------



## premsharma (Apr 11, 2007)

For me look & finish of Transcend itself is cheap. Even Kingston & TwinMos are for better in external. 

I duno, why but no one is mentioning Zion, Is it not good enough to be bracketed with likes of corsair. It is not correct that RAM is viewed from OC point of view.


----------



## wilderness (Apr 11, 2007)

I am using Kingston... good enough. And I use two transcend thumbdrives.. and i think both are pretty good. Corsair of course, is better than both.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 11, 2007)

Transcend Flash Products are very good, but we're on RAM here.


----------



## Goten (Apr 11, 2007)

Corsair.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 11, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> will you tell me the exact make/model of your ram.
> does it have heat spreaders, and what's the timings?



NO this does not have a heat spreaders
This is the ram *transcend jetram 800* & its timing is 5-5-5-15
*www.techmessenger.com/Transcend-Releases-its-JetRam-240-Pin-DDR2-800-070328001.html

*www.techtree.com/India/News/Transcend_JetRam_Memory_Kit/551-80075-581.html

I bought it for 7000/- but if its available for its original price of Rs 4700-5000 then its the best value ram for OCing


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> will you tell me the exact make/model of your ram.
> does it have heat spreaders, and what's the timings?



No it does not have the heat spresders. Model is JM367Q643A-8. Its 512x2 module and I am running it at 5-5-5-15. Its flawlessly working OCed at 944 Mhz. I will push it further when I get my cooling solution.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 11, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> No it does not have the heat spresders. Model is JM367Q643A-8. Its 512x2 module and I am running it at 5-5-5-15. Its flawlessly working OCed at 944 Mhz. I will push it further when I get my cooling solution.


I cant seem to find anywhere that it uses Micron D9, help me out here.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 11, 2007)

Damn it, i see Corsair XMS2 800 MHZ selling for 130$ in US today  In India we wont be getting 1GB 800mhz Corsair at that price


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> I cant seem to find anywhere that it uses Micron Fat body, help me out here.



Check this out.....for a start.......

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=333389&postcount=19


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 11, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Check this out.....for a start.......
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=333389&postcount=19



Dude, it nowhere says that the transcend uses Micron D9, please read it again. it just says that it OC'd well in his review.


----------



## Ch@0s (Apr 11, 2007)

Transcend used D9 chips for a while... now it uses lame PSC . That ram getting stuck at 455FSB is a sure shot indication of D9. It was a well known Gigabyte DS3 bug which was fixed later with bios updates.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 11, 2007)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> Transcend used D9 chips for a while... now it uses lame PSC . That ram getting stuck at 455FSB is a sure shot indication of D9. It was a well known Gigabyte DS3 bug which was fixed later with bios updates.



Before Micron got all weird and backed off, a lot of manufacturers, used Micron in the beginning, for the same reason  was very specific to say "at the moment".


----------



## Ch@0s (Apr 11, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> Before Micron got all weird and backed off, a lot of manufacturers, used Micron in the beginning, for the same reason  was very specific to say "at the moment".



LOL nothing wierd happened to micron... just that the D9 ICs became way too expensive to be put in value ram and even low end performance ram. As of now, D9 mostly exists on exotic DDR1000 and higher rams.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thats sad to know, so this means we will have trouble upgrading our rams in future as they will not be compatible with the present D9 chips.


----------



## Ch@0s (Apr 11, 2007)

^^Buy cellshock... its one of the only brands thats guaranteed D9. 1000C4 is guaranteed D9GKX. 1000C5 can be either D9GKX or D9GMH. 800C4 is D9GMH. Expensive but totally worth it. There's also a 800C4 part based on promos but its in a completely different packaging with standard looking heatspreaders.


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 11, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Thats sad to know, so this means we will have trouble upgrading our rams in future as they will not be compatible with the present D9 chips.



Almost all crucial will be D9, The company is a Micron kid.

Plus you can always look for ram that is a D9 Micron, it's just that they are bit costlier, G.Skill, Buffalo are giving out D9 based sticks.
But I'm really beginning to like Elpida, there is some really great Elpida RAM out there




			
				Ch@0s said:
			
		

> LOL nothing wierd happened to micron... just that the D9 ICs became way too expensive to be put in value ram and even low end performance ram. As of now, D9 mostly exists on exotic DDR1000 and higher rams.


That's what I was referring to weird, first they discontinued the fatbody saying it was not viable, and D9's were costlier....


Also D9 does exist in DDR2-800 etc... here's a few 800Mhz RAM that's assured Micron.

*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146565
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231065
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820150054


Oh!, BTW guys, just for the fun of it, Hynix is a bigger manufacturer of chips than Micron,Elpida or ProMOS, and only worlds second largest.


----------



## darklord (Apr 11, 2007)

> Hynix has no dout produced good mainstream chips, but would not consider them top-class, Chips are actually more important than manufacturers, but implementation cannot be ignored, Kingston used Infineon chips in their enthusiast Kingston HyperX KHX7200D2K2/1G, and did decently.
> 
> No doubt the Micron D fat body chips are the best and rocking material, but recently Elpida chips have shown great potential, and it's being used in a lot of high performing memory, OCZ platinum series, Kingston HyperX etc... and these chips rock too, and are cheaper. Promos it at the moment a sort of mainstream chip used by a lot of manufacturers, and many make their own chips. So u just cant look at a manufacturer and say what is better.
> 
> ...



Hynix has no dout produced good mainstream chips, but would not consider them top-class -----> I never said that re...

No doubt the Micron D fat body chips are the best and rocking material, but recently Elpida chips have shown great potential, and it's being used in a lot of high performing memory, OCZ platinum series, Kingston HyperX etc... and these chips rock too, and are cheaper. Promos it at the moment a sort of mainstream chip used by a lot of manufacturers, and many make their own chips. So u just cant look at a manufacturer and say what is better.----> Micron Fattys are history since a long time dude ! And Elpida though good, it is good only upto 1000 not above that.Anything above 1000 and at tight timings,it has to be D9GMH or D9GKX and now Promos  But even Promos cant boast the tight timings that Microns pull off 



> Absolutely right and BTW Transcend JetRam also uses same D9 Micron chips which most of you would not be knowing. I was using corsiar 667 initially but when I got this new set up bought 800 Mhz Transcend Jet RAM, which is an absolute stunner of an OCing RAM given the price as well. I, ranjan and even ch@0s can vouch for that.
> 
> Corsair is good no doubt but Transcend can beat Corsiar by a fair margin given the Price, Performance ratio.


Dude only a particular Model no. of Transcend Jetram DDR2 667 had those and those were very very rare.Also its NOT guranteed that Transcend 667 will have Microns.Transcend is cheap and Micron chips are no way cheap !


No it does not have the heat spresders. Model is JM367Q643A-8. Its 512x2 module and I am running it at 5-5-5-15. Its flawlessly working OCed at 944 Mhz. I will push it further when I get my cooling solution.-----> Those arent Microns if youa re saying so.And If  you are saying those are Microns, ssshhhhhhh ! then 944 MHz is INSULT for Micron 
BTW Transcend with this model no. ONLY had Microns -PC2 5300 TS64MLQ64V6J
None other than this had Micron.

^^Buy cellshock... its one of the only brands thats guaranteed D9. 1000C4 is guaranteed D9GKX. 1000C5 can be either D9GKX or D9GMH. 800C4 is D9GMH. Expensive but totally worth it. There's also a 800C4 part based on promos but its in a completely different packaging with standard looking heatspreaders.-----> 1000 C4 and C5 both get GKX now Dada  BTW since when did V2 get Promos,they were Elpidas na ?

Plus you can always look for ram that is a D9 Micron, it's just that they are bit costlier, G.Skill, Buffalo are giving out D9 based sticks.
But I'm really beginning to like Elpida, there is some really great Elpida RAM out there-----> You might want to reconsider that statement,Elpida is good no doubt but Micron still rocks for high speeds+tight timings at juicy volts.Elpida IMHO can never show 1100 @ 4-3-3-12,can it  Ok now that was useless showoff 


Oh!, BTW guys, just for the fun of it, Hynix is a bigger manufacturer of chips than Micron,Elpida or ProMOS, and only worlds second largest.----> Thats a well known fact 
And btw the Buffalo Firestix from Newegg ONLY are guranteed D9,if purchased from some other stores,there is a POSSIBILITY of Elpida under it.Their 1000 part is D9GKX for sure  but they use crappy PCB and hence cant clock well


----------



## monkey (Apr 11, 2007)

It will be Corsair for pure performance, Kingston for fair performance and slightly fair price and Trancend for budget users.



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Damn it, i see Corsair XMS2 800 MHZ selling for 130$ in US today  In India we wont be getting 1GB 800mhz Corsair at that price



As far as I am aware yantraonline.in can get you some idea on Corsair pricing and theitdepot.com and deltapage.com can give price indication fro Kingston and Transcend prices.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Apr 11, 2007)

Darky 
1 request , u r double quoting in ur post kindly edit to make it short & keep it to the point.

It saves bandwidth to so many dial up users.


----------



## darklord (Apr 12, 2007)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Darky
> 1 request , u r double quoting in ur post kindly edit to make it short & keep it to the point.
> 
> It saves bandwidth to so many dial up users.



Heh ? I didnt get you,i reply to individual part of a sentence.

To the point ? Care to point out which part is not to the point   I am just trying to put plain simple facts and truth forward


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 12, 2007)

Did I ever say Elpida was better than Micron D9's, NO WAY!!
But they are so cheap!!! and hit 1000. That's what I was complementing it for, If it was not for low cost chips, we'd still not be able to afford 2x1Gb DDR2-800 and above. and now what??? DDR2-800 is selling for 150$.

Now look at the current scenario and u will realize that why is their chips kinda good, because c2d is the talk of the day, and there is a slight drop in performance if we are not using 1:1 on the platform, say If we are running FSB 266, benchmarks show that 533Mhz is better than deviating from 1:1 and using 667 (xbitlabs), but 800Mhz will give higher performance, but now look at the overclockers, they will typically run FSB 450-500, and with ram at 1:1 it's like 900-1000Mhz, where Elpida gives good timings, and is cheap. There is actually no point in using divider to run ram at 1100Mhz, because there will be hardly any performance gain, if any, and the extra premium cost of Microns suddenly does not seem all that good, and hence my comment.



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> And btw the Buffalo Firestix from Newegg ONLY are guranteed D9,if purchased from some other stores,there is a POSSIBILITY of Elpida under it.Their 1000 part is D9GKX for sure  but they use crappy PCB and hence cant clock well


That was something I really did not know, thanks there buddy.


----------



## darklord (Apr 12, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> Did I ever say Elpida was better than Micron D9's, NO WAY!!
> But they are so cheap!!! and hit 1000. That's what I was complementing it for, If it was not for low cost chips, we'd still not be able to afford 2x1Gb DDR2-800 and above. and now what??? DDR2-800 is selling for 150$.
> 
> 
> That was something I really did not know, thanks there buddy.



Most of the Performance yet cheapo DDR2 800 kits have Promos and not Elpida 
Some 1000 parts that are cheap use Elpida,Geil has a kit like that


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 12, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Most of the Performance yet cheapo DDR2 800 kits have Promos and not Elpida
> Some 1000 parts that are cheap use Elpida,Geil has a kit like that


I said the same, what are u quoting me for????

I said OCZ/Kingston enthusiast line uses Elpida.... their Platinum/HyperX series


----------



## darklord (Apr 12, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> I said the same, what are u quoting me for????
> 
> I said OCZ/Kingston enthusiast line uses Elpida.... their Platinum/HyperX series


Lol.....sleepy re


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey, BTW thanks again for that Buffalo Firestix thing, coz I just got 1 for friend, and was going to get 1 for myself, sourced it from somewhere, but now I will watch out, what a perfect time for u to let me know this....

(BTW where'd u see Elpida based Firestx man???)


----------



## darklord (Apr 12, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> Hey, BTW thanks again for that Buffalo Firestix thing, coz I just got 1 for friend, and was going to get 1 for myself, sourced it from somewhere, but now I will watch out, what a perfect time for u to let me know this....
> 
> (BTW where'd u see Elpida based Firestx man???)


Some guy on XS was reporting.Anyways since their PCB is crap....why buy it,IMHO Crucial Ballistix is THE thing to get,look how cheap it has gone.

DDR2 1000 Ballistix kit for 189$ after MIR !!!!

That kit does 1100 4-3-3-12 

and will hit 1200 easily.....


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah, but I dont really want to pay extra for that, I will be running my ram 1:1, and prolly 1000Mhz will be enough for me, I was just looking at getting good timings, 4-4-4-12@1000 kinda....


----------



## darklord (Apr 12, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> yeah, but I dont really want to pay extra for that, I will be running my ram 1:1, and prolly 1000Mhz will be enough for me, I was just looking at getting good timings, 4-4-4-12@1000 kinda....



Hmmm 1000 @ 4-4-4-12 ....Micron is good choice with GMH n GKX.GMH is better though cos it handles volts well and 4-4-4-12 will need some volts for sure 

I say get Crucial,you wont regret it 189$ is a steal


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 12, 2007)

rebate is a problem for me....but it's still a good deal, I was thinking about it before actually.
but Geil Ultra is like $140 and does 1000, but only god knows what chip it is, so I was kinda confused and didn't wanna get them.

here's what I can get though, a sure D9 + G.Skill's international warranty
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231065


----------



## darklord (Apr 12, 2007)

Why not these ?
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231114

They are HIGH bin Promos and clock insanely !

Or this
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231065

Legendary but newer ones have seen D9GCT but mostly GMH only


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 12, 2007)

hmmm.... I can get those, good choice, but then OCZ Platinum Rev 2 is $159, and clock very well too.
(it's $135 after rebate If i manage to get it)


----------



## darklord (Apr 12, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> hmmm.... I can get those, good choice, but then OCZ Platinum Rev 2 is $159, and clock very well too.
> (it's $135 after rebate If i manage to get it)



IF you are thinking about OCZ, get the 8500 series or 8800 only cos they are guranteed D9.OCZ keeps changing chips with their RAM like people change their.....err you know what


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 12, 2007)

check this out
*shop4.outpost.com/product/5162136


----------



## darklord (Apr 12, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> check this out
> *shop4.outpost.com/product/5162136



Get it ! Awesome deal !

Me off to bed now


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 12, 2007)

*2GB 800Mhz is selling Dirt Cheap in US* 
*
Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB* - 127$

*Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C4 2GB DDR2-800 Xtreme *-   $129.00


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 12, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> *2GB 800Mhz is selling Dirt Cheap in US*
> *
> Patriot eXtreme Performance 2GB* - 127$
> 
> *Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C4 2GB DDR2-800 Xtreme *-   $129.00




Ddont get wrong Ideas, all that is after rebate, look at the actual prices, they're higher, still cheap though.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 12, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> Ddont get wrong Ideas, all that is after rebate, look at the actual prices, they're higher, still cheap though.



Yep, after Rebate i know, but what luck. Soon guys would be selling at these prices on Ebay International and i would order then 


Talking about rebate...yesterday *Lexmark E450Dn Duplex Networked Workgroup Class Laser Printer * was selling for free after 350$ Rebate. I was like WTF


----------



## mumbaiite123 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think prem sharma is right. ZION does deserve a mention alongside Corsair.they do give excellent quality rams.


----------

